

The Paige Compositor (1997) - kevbin
http://www.uh.edu/engines/epi50.htm

======
andrewem
There's lots more about this in The Autobiography of Mark Twain.

See
[http://www.ucpress.edu/book.php?isbn=9780520267190](http://www.ucpress.edu/book.php?isbn=9780520267190)
or [http://www.amazon.com/Autobiography-Mark-Twain-Complete-
Auth...](http://www.amazon.com/Autobiography-Mark-Twain-Complete-
Authoritative/dp/0520267192)

------
detaro
Error 404?

